# Following Noah's example



## Trithor (Oct 20, 2013)

There has been so much talk about flasks lately that I just could not resist. Today it has not stopped raining, just pouring and pouring, so it is just as well that I learned from Noah, and bought em two by two!
2 x anitum
2 x callosum
2 x violascens
2 x gigantifolium x roths
2 x Hung Sheng Eagle x anitum


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, a lot of stuff to work on  !!!! good luck with them!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2013)

great looking flasks - they need to come out soon.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2013)

Excellent buys! PS. I hate working with those glass bottles. A glass cutter that could cut the bottom off and lift the top up would be ideal. Mashing or pulling the plants out the top always as causalities.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 20, 2013)

When I get this type of flask, I try to score a ring around the bottom with a glass cutter if possible. Then I carefully insert a metal rod down through the center of the plants and agar and tap the other end of the rod with a hammer. Generally, this works pretty good.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2013)

Lots of babies!!!! Happy growing


----------



## Trithor (Oct 20, 2013)

You orchid enthusiasts are always so precise. In Africa we remove the stopper, place the flask upside down and hit it with a hammer! the whole thing shatters and not too much damage to the plants. Brief hosing down with lukewarm water in the sink, and potting up. Flash-and-a-blur and all ten flasks are done. (max an hour and all done, ..... cost effective labour, not even two glasses of wine)


----------



## eggshells (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice flasks. You may need a 2nd greenhouse and perhaps a third when this things starts to grow. So to start construction now is a good idea.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2013)

Trithor said:


> You orchid enthusiasts are always so precise. In Africa we remove the stopper, place the flask upside down and hit it with a hammer! the whole thing shatters and not too much damage to the plants. Brief hosing down with lukewarm water in the sink, and potting up. Flash-and-a-blur and all ten flasks are done. (max an hour and all done, ..... cost effective labour, not even two glasses of wine)


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: so we can assume they are all done at this time?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2013)

I use the 'long bolt' through the agar method. Knocks the bottom out and usually little shattering and plants uninjured.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2013)

2 anitum flasks? I could be jealous!


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2013)

Wonderful lil 'uns, Gary. I can't wait to see them in nice compots and keep
up with their progress over the years. I assume that your lab is up and
running now...woohoo!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 21, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: so we can assume they are all done at this time?



Afraid not, I got busy with flasking in the lab, then lunch, ...... well then too much food and wine and I landed like a beached whale on the couch. It will have to wait till next weekend, or perhaps one afternoon this week.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2013)

NO EXCUSES!!! 
Given the forecast for tomorrow (falling temps, rain/snow mix), I think I'll go wash down the outside of the GH now, I've run out of excuses!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Today it has not stopped raining, just pouring and pouring, so it is just as well that I learned from Noah,


I didn't know that there were monsoons in Africa! Is this the "Great rain" that fills Tugela falls! 




Trithor said:


> 2 x gigantifolium x roths



I'm still not sure if these are legal in the USA!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 22, 2013)

Envy the condition of the flasks, everytime I get similar it looks really messy inside i have had some 25flasks this year, and a sharp blow at the bottom side is normally enough to disintegrate the flask. Kinda trick you have to practise never had casualties except the odd finger cuts. Do it in a bucket to colect the fragments.


----------



## Stone (Oct 22, 2013)

If there's no agar on the leaves, I would recommend opening and leaving for a week...then break under water.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 25, 2013)

Noah took in two by two but also took in 7 of certain "clean" animals for sacrifice use. Where's your 7 sacrifice flasks?


----------



## 2Toned (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> I use the 'long bolt' through the agar method. Knocks the bottom out and usually little shattering and plants uninjured.



I've only deflasked two flasks and used this method. The bottom just popped off clean with virtually no shards, at all!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 25, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Noah took in two by two but also took in 7 of certain "clean" animals for sacrifice use. Where's your 7 sacrifice flasks?



Sorry, I don't intend to sacrifice any plants at the moment
Tomorrow I will bash the flasks in an assortment of ways!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2013)

nice plants. usually put tape around the bottom of bottle leaving gap where you want bottle to part, then whack with something handy; usually some vise-grips or the like


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2013)

all this only goes to prove 'there's more than one way to skin a cat'!


----------

